#ubuntu-learning 2010-04-26
<dinda> Vantrax: ping
#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-01
<doctormo> pleia2: I'm planning a little economic experiment with ground control and I wondered if I could get your feedback.
<doctormo> on the idea
<pleia2> doctormo: I'm on my way to another release party
<pleia2> feel free to /msg though, I should be online some once i arrive
#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-02
<aude> hello
#ubuntu-learning 2011-04-27
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: The Ubuntu Learning Umbrella Community | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Materials meeting, Thursday April 28th @ 0030 UTC (Wednesday at 17:30 Pacific) | Support in #ubuntu
 * pleia2 sends out crazy short notice meeting annoumcenet
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<jledbetter> Wow, that was!
#ubuntu-learning 2011-04-28
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> yo
<DarkwingDuck> Hiya. :D Just wanted to say i remembered and I've signed up for the LP team
<DarkwingDuck> finally
<pleia2> oh yeah, approved
<DarkwingDuck> Kk
<pleia2> ok, meeting time :)
<pleia2> who all is here for it?
 * pleia2 nudges DarkwingDuck 
<DarkwingDuck> ^
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> ok, once upon a time there was the Ubuntu Learning project https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry, reading through my 500 bug report emails for docs
<pleia2> doctormo wrote some classes, taught some classes at his loco, but sadly we didn't get much beyond that, caught up in licensing, formatting and possible collaboration with docs and manual folks
<DarkwingDuck> Oh joy. :)
<pleia2> I think we just need to get past all this and write some stuff so we can teach ubuntu stuff at our locos
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<DarkwingDuck> If we are looking for ideas/tips for Locos
<pleia2> we have server space at ubuntu-owl.org so we should just write in formats we're familiar with, use CC-BY-SA content from the wiki and *buntu docs
<DarkwingDuck> We can keep the programs quite simle designed for them.
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<pleia2> simple is good
<DarkwingDuck> I believe CC-BY-SA that the docs use is 2.5
<DarkwingDuck> But, i was thinking of good topics.
<DarkwingDuck> Bug triage/bug days
<DarkwingDuck> testing ISOs
<DarkwingDuck> group activities
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> so we have a bunch of sections outlined in our Materials section: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/Materials
<DarkwingDuck> I know for Kubuntu i'm building a help center that will include video tutorials
<DarkwingDuck> Ahh, there we go.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to be digging through the pages and see what we can find.
<pleia2> I think bugs, testing, etc would all go into development
<DarkwingDuck> Aye.
<pleia2> most of what we're doing with this project is already documented (or should be) so I think our job just needs to be delivering it to teachers/loco teams with a nice bow on top
<DarkwingDuck> So, what we have right now is a basic outline
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<pleia2> and in the process we can update the proper documentatino :)
<DarkwingDuck> Sweet
<DarkwingDuck> When is UDS?
<pleia2> in about a week and a half
<DarkwingDuck> I wonder if we could get this in there...
<pleia2> possibly, but I think I might be the only one there
<DarkwingDuck> It's okay. i'm attending via IRC.
<DarkwingDuck> And you never know who will show up.
<pleia2> I took a break from this team because it was all talk, the thought of another UDS brainstorming session troubles me :)
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'll look though and let's see if we can't get a timeline punched out to get these things released.
<pleia2> I also think we should toss some examples together
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<pleia2> maybe each of us can toss something together and we can compare in a couple weeks?
<DarkwingDuck> I also think we should build some presentations as well as gather the training marerial
<pleia2> yeah
<DarkwingDuck> It would help those speakers who want to do a talk on a subject at a conference
<doctormo> pleia2: Yes, but we still learned a lot from it.
<DarkwingDuck> hey doctormo
<pleia2> doctormo: indeed!
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: what I'm thinking is that we write a practical introduction for a subject with tips about teaching it, then link to documentation for doing the task (like iso testing docs)
<doctormo> Hey DarkwingDuck, where's Scrooge McDuck these days?
<pleia2> so the teacher reads the practical intro, prints out iso testing docs for students, or something smiliar
<doctormo> pleia2: I'm thinking about the video/homework in class model of teaching physical classes.
<DarkwingDuck> doctormo: Scrooge is still rolling in his coinage
<pleia2> it was fun putting together the stuff for the xubuntu testing at the berkeley jam, but having it already put together for me would have been nice
<doctormo> I saw a really good ted talk where the idea is to record videos of the lecture and have students watch them at home.
<doctormo> Then in class is for the traditional home work.
<DarkwingDuck> Almost like a distance learning uni
<doctormo> We may not even need many people to record videos, but solid lesson plans for classroom activities would be important for that model.
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, I'm familiar with it, that website that has all those videos, something university
<doctormo> Khan
<pleia2> that's the one
<pleia2> I always wished I could swim in coins like scrooge did in his vault
<doctormo> pleia2: They hurt to swim in, plus they're cold.
<pleia2> yeah, not at all practical
<pleia2> ok, here's my idea, whoever wants to puts together an example of what they want to see from this and we come back in 2 weeks or so and compare notes
<pleia2> oh, 2 weeks is during UDS, I am a crazy person, 3 weeks :)
<jledbetter> heh
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, so, we want to collect ideas and toss together a couple lessions and bring them to the table next week?
<pleia2> now you're a crazy person!
<pleia2> actually I can probably be done in a week
<doctormo> DarkwingDuck: Sure, what topic would you like to cover?
<pleia2> I think I'll do Xubuntu LiveCD testing (I am cheating, I did this at the global jam so I already know exactly what I am going to write)
<DarkwingDuck> I'm fluid with most anything within Kubuntu... But, I'm a doc guy so I'm game for anything.
<pleia2> I kept thinking I'd do Desktop topics, but it turns out I'm really lousy at that, I'll probably pick up sysadmin topics later
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<doctormo> DarkwingDuck: I'm a grahpics guy, I even did the diagrams for the developer manual :-D
<pleia2> it goes like this "I will write one about xchat" *ten minutes later* "I HATE GUIS SO MUCH"
<doctormo> pleia2: You know I'll be at LGM while you're at UDS?
<pleia2> LGM?
<doctormo> Libre Graphics Meeting in Montreal
<pleia2> oh great
<doctormo> I'll be there to meet a bunch of inkscape, gimp, scribus people.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm learning graphics slowly
<pleia2> nice
<DarkwingDuck> I'm getting better and bette rwith inkscape
<DarkwingDuck> I used photoshop back inthe day
<doctormo> DarkwingDuck: http://doctormo.deviantart.com/
<pleia2> you can see the disasters I come up with by looking at jono's latest blog post
<pleia2> I really shouldn't be allowed near gimp or inkscape
<DarkwingDuck> ohhhhhh
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<pleia2> right! DarkwingDuck, ok, one week from now we have some examples, Wednesday at 5:30 again?
<doctormo> pleia2: Did you draw the bear?
<pleia2> doctormo: no, it's the logo from the brewpub
<pleia2> I just stuck the two images together in gimp
<DarkwingDuck> Let's do it.
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: sounds good to me.
<doctormo> DarkwingDuck: Email me when you need diagrams or help composing the lesson plans.
<DarkwingDuck> doctormo: bingo. Your LP doctormo?
<pleia2> oh bother, I was supposed to ask the hungarians about electric kettles
<pleia2> doctormo: think you could send some tea, or tell me what to buy? (san francisco has lots of tea)
<pleia2> I was on a plane recently and one of the stewardesses brought on some nice tea and she's all "I always bring it on san francisco flights *eyeroll*"
<pleia2> I laughed :)
<pleia2> apparently people like their tea here
<doctormo> pleia2: i know of two good tea shops in San-Fran, but this tea you need to get is British, so you'll have to make your way to the British or Irish store
<doctormo> PG Tips and Yorkshire tea.
<doctormo> DarkwingDuck: I am lp:~doctormo
<DarkwingDuck> doctormo: awesome
<pleia2> ok, I shall go on a tea adventure saturday afternoon
<DarkwingDuck> I'm LP:~david.wonderly
<doctormo> DarkwingDuck: You reported the groundcontrol bug right?
<pleia2> doctormo: http://www.poppyspantry.com/images/Yorkshire%20Tea.jpg ?
<pleia2> and PG Tips Black Tea?
<DarkwingDuck> What one?
 * DarkwingDuck reports too many
<doctormo> pleia2: Yes, black tea, caffinated.
<juzzy_> hello! how might i update from 11.04 beta to 11.04 the official release?
<juzzy_> IS it safe to uninstall FGLRX
#ubuntu-learning 2011-04-29
<juzzy_> HELP! all my file folder try to open with gedit text editor!
<pleia2> juzzy_: this channel is for developing class materals for ubuntu
<pleia2> I see you asked in other channels at the same time too, so you'll probably have better luck there
<juzzy_> cheers
#ubuntu-learning 2011-05-01
<squarrel> how bout a security question?
<squarrel> not particularly ubuntu oriented though, but linux
<squarrel> anyone interested?
